# Cell phone holder



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I’m looming for a cell phone holder to mount on my center console. 
I was looking at Ram Mounts but don’t really want to drill any holes in my console. 
has anyone seen or know of a good phone holder to mount?


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Following, interested as well.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ve got a quadlock case on my phone I’ve been using for cycling. It’s a decent case, works with wireless charging and they sell an adhesive mount as well which could work for you. I modified a railblaza mount to work with a quadlock on my grab bar and it works really well. With the design you can attach your phone vertically or horizontally which is a bonus.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I put a caw car accessories phone holder on my grab bar on side of console. Bar mount, no holes, works well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It goes in the tackle bag so I can fish in peace


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Icroc said:


> I’m looming for a cell phone holder to mount on my center console.
> I was looking at Ram Mounts but don’t really want to drill any holes in my console.
> has anyone seen or know of a good phone holder to mount?


I have been using one from mpow for years. It has a combination of suction and adhesive. It works great and does not require a hole. i had one before that finally gave out after a decade and I was able to get the adhesive off with a little goo gone.

just look for mpow iPhone holder on Amazon. It should hold just about any phone, I have a large iPhone in an otter box and it holds it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It goes in the tackle bag so I can fish in peace


Mine's in a soundproof container at the bottom of the hatch. It's only aboard the boat in case I might need to use it.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

does anyone have any experience with the suction on this one?
I have used other Ram Mount products and the seem to work well. The are aluminum and stainless and seem to hold up pretty well in salt water. 
mom just not sure how well the suction will hold. 








I’m


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have room to lay it down on the console, SeaDek makes a cool "dash pocket".

SeaDek Dash Pocket


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The sticky gel pads work great on a flat spot on the console, less than $10, and you can move them to wherever you want.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

You can mount a ram ball with 3m adhesive backing, the suction mount, or clamp it to a console rail. The ram phone holder works great; I use one in my truck.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I think a lot of the rage we see all around us now is attributable to our inability to disconnect from society and truly relax. Being married to a communication device, and complying with society’s expectation that you be connected to all of the different communication media all day every day, adds immeasurable stress to our lives. Stress we never encountered in pre-cellular times. When I was in investigations I had to take calls all day every day, even while I fished while on vacation. That’s absurd, from a mental health standpoint. When I’m in Aransas Bay on vacation, I don’t need to be explaining to some guy in Oklahoma how I recovered the gun he didn’t know he was missing in Spring. I need to be fishing, and recharging my mental batteries. My most stressful event should be deciding which fly to tie on next.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Five gallon bucket


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

throw it in the water with your loud ass stereo. and get off my lawn 🤪


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Keep Off the Grass

Todd Snider "Keep Off the Grass"


----------

